# What are you currently learning?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought I started a thread like the but I guess not?

Did a search and couldn't find anything.

I am currently learning "People get ready" Curtis Mayfield. A little more tame then what I am used to but so much fun.

Here's a great tutorial on the song.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

The Wasp by the Doors


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

You did start a thread, but I think it had to do with groups of 3. My memory is shit, but I do remember it.

Anyway, I actually have to properly learn "Shook me all night long" for a jam amongst grade school friends this evening in Newmarket. A buddy rented a jam space for his little brother's birthday.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Adacandour I have heard your guitar prowess. You will have no problem acing this song! The solo is a little tricky but you will knock it out of the ballpark!


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

I have GOT to get on figuring this one out (or at least a some shallow pale shadow of an imitation of it anyway):






Superstition Tab by Adam Rafferty - Steel String - Acoustic Guitar (steel) | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Learning about cells, an extension of the arpeggio work I've been doing. And learning to write a song from a lick that has been running through my head from a few months. Going to have an opportunity to be recorded in January.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm learning the bass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm freelancing bass with a good friend's band for a gig mid-Dec.
~ 45 songs in all that I have to learn.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been taking a group course in how to jam. The teacher is a cello player but she can also play piano, guitar, and sing. She is very big on theory which has always been a bit of a weak point for me. She a knack for explaining why certain patterns of chords and notes work. She made us learn to sing the interval song which has greatly helped my singing and my ability to play by ear. Strangely enough her teaching us to jam has helped my songwriting. Don't know if it's the ear training or a better understanding of which notes work together.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Kerry Brown said:


> I've been taking a group course in how to jam. The teacher is a cello player but she can also play piano, guitar, and sing. She is very big on theory which has always been a bit of a weak point for me. She a knack for explaining why certain patterns of chords and notes work. She made us learn to sing the interval song which has greatly helped my singing and my ability to play by ear. Strangely enough her teaching us to jam has helped my songwriting. Don't know if it's the ear training or a better understanding of which notes work together.


I sat down with a guitar player the other day and I said play whatever you want, doesn't matter the key and I will play by ear! I was able to follow along for the most part! I was making stuff up on the fly! Very interesting an challenging. It expands your learning curve greatly.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> You did start a thread, but I think it had to do with groups of 3. My memory is shit, but I do remember it.
> 
> Anyway, I actually have to properly learn "Shook me all night long" for a jam amongst grade school friends this evening in Newmarket. A buddy rented a jam space for his little brother's birthday.


Hey are you still whaling onVan Halen? I hope so. You have crazy potential from some of the riffs I heard you play!


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Travis picking. From the start I've faked it with hybrid picking (pick & mostly middle finger) but now I'm sitting down and trying to do it fingerstyle and deliberately work out different patterns so I don't get stuck into doing one thing over and over. 

Still can't tolerate a thumb pick


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

JazzyT said:


> Travis picking. From the start I've faked it with hybrid picking (pick & mostly middle finger) but now I'm sitting down and trying to do it fingerstyle and deliberately work out different patterns so I don't get stuck into doing one thing over and over.
> 
> Still can't tolerate a thumb pick


This is something that is on my list to learn. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I learning to noodle over a different chord progression


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Hey are you still whaling onVan Halen? I hope so. You have crazy potential from some of the riffs I heard you play!


I still play it a fair bit, since it's currently the most technical stuff I've learned, so it keeps my fingers warm. Once I'll my gear is in order I'll be going back to Vai stuff though. Not that I prefer it, but it's just good shred value


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been madly trying to learn songs that I can sing. I just started hosting an open mic two months ago and I'm realizing that I really don't have enough material. It's been a combination of re-learning tunes that I used to play and trying to find some songs from this century that fit with my voice. Add to that that I'm trying to stay away from the "standards" that other people typically like to do at open mics - it's been stretching me, but it's been fun too!.

I've also been working at learning to play "Flashlight Tag" - an instrumental tune by Joel Saunders - a young man who has placed at the Canadian Guitar Championship the last couple of years and who grew up here in Uxbridge.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Actually I think you did start a thread like this a while back. Something like, "What song are you working on..."


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fake jazz..


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm pushing my limits physically and theoretically with this one. One of the toughest tunes I've tried.






Haha. My buddy sings (and plays) the shit out of this so I decided to learn it tonight. Gonna throw a few chops in just for variation.

I just love this tune.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Just realized I never learned this...my bad so its my practice time...plus i have never managed to sing and play so this should help


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am currently seriously working on "Oh, Danny Boy!" I mean I always play many pieces a day, some requiring more attention.
But I actually was trying to get used to metal fingerpicks : Don't like the clicks ! Will try nylon ones if I can find some that fit my fingers !


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I’m learning this one for a new band I’m in....more to it than I remember!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Learning this funky, energetic tune. The E#9 chord is a killer chord and a little difficult for me to transition into from the opening riff! 

Forget the solo for now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

That one's on our set list.
Fun tune to play.
I'm only concerned about the bass part though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> That one's on our set list.
> Fun tune to play.
> I'm only concerned about the bass part though.


That's one for RW 2018 then? 

Are you playing slap bass?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

Lola said:


> That's one for RW 2018 then?
> 
> Are you playing slap bass?


Everything's open for RW.

No slapping here. Fingers only.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Everything's open for RW.
> 
> No slapping here. Fingers only.


Interested to know what else you are learning.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm trying to master Alex Webster's right hand technic:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a great song. Lots of energy. This is fairly easy. I just get hung up on the solo. When don't I get hung up on a solo?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Lola said:


> This is a great song. Lots of energy. This is fairly easy. I just get hung up on the solo. When don't I get hung up on a solo?


And you already have the SG, you're halfway there!


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Got a new Taylor Acoustic so trying some old softer favorites
Fleetwood Mac - Never going back again.
Shut up and Play is a pretty good tutorial


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

_Crazy Train_.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Everything's open for RW.
> 
> No slapping here. Fingers only.


That's what she said. I had to.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

adcandour said:


> That's what she said.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

The Djangoesque _Russian Lullaby _by Garcia & Grisman, mandolin and guitar.






_Lost Indian—_Norman Blake, Tony Rice, Doc Watson


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Duffman said:


> Got a new Taylor Acoustic so trying some old softer favorites
> Fleetwood Mac - Never going back again.
> Shut up and Play is a pretty good tutorial


He has some really good tutorials but he never comments to those that watch his vids. After all without us Youtubers where the hell would he be. 

Mike Gross is just an awesome tutorial guy! It doesn't matter what you ask him he will always respond.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


Thx! I needed that. That made me feel so much better. 

Today has been a day I wouldn't wish even on my enemies.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Lola said:


> He has some really good tutorials but he never comments to those that watch his vids. After all without us Youtubers where the hell would he be.
> 
> Mike Gross is just an awesome tutorial guy! It doesn't matter what you ask him he will always respond.


Marty from Guitar Jamz is pretty good too if not a little simplistic.
He does go painfully slow sometimes but there are some who need it I guess.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been trying to figure out and transcribe the note for note solo to the original version of 'Killed by Death.' What an epic pain. The whole thing has so much Distortion and Wah on it that it is killing my ability to accurately discern correct notes - some parts are just too muddy, even at 3/4 speed. I'm about halfway through now - thank god things get a little more melodic at that point. Surprisingly, there do not seem to be any tabs online anywhere for this version of the song. I have come across a few for the version from 2008 that was recorded in Eb, but I want to try and stay true to the original. That's the version/tunning that the band wants to play.....We'll do a Motorhead song....It'll be easy they said....uh huh.....(solo kicks off at around 2:35 for those that are interested)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

VanillaTrice said:


> I've been trying to figure out and transcribe the note for note solo to the original version of 'Killed by Death.' What an epic pain. The whole thing has so much Distortion and Wah on it that it is killing my ability to accurately discern correct notes - some parts are just too muddy, even at 3/4 speed. I'm about halfway through now - thank god things get a little more melodic at that point. Surprisingly, there do not seem to be any tabs online anywhere for this version of the song. I have come across a few for the version from 2008 that was recorded in Eb, but I want to try and stay true to the original. That's the version/tunning that the band wants to play.....We'll do a Motorhead song....It'll be easy they said....uh huh.....(solo kicks off at around 2:35 for those that are interested)


My husband just loves Lemmy. I just can't get over his voice. But each to his own! The solo is absolutely killer in this song. If you play this in YouTube you can cut it back to 50% speed with the options icon in the lower right hand corner!

Good luck. Transcribing is definitely not a skill for the faint hearted.

I wish you all the best in your transcription. Good luck.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the tip! I had no idea there was a function for slowing down youtube stuff. I'll definitely check that out!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

VanillaTrice said:


> Thanks for the tip! I had no idea there was a function for slowing down youtube stuff. I'll definitely check that out!


I didn't know either until someone here pointed that out. There are some songs that you can even slow down to 25% if you wish. Those songs are few and far between though. 

I use this feature on YouTube to practice solos that I find difficult or whole songs that are a little more complicated then what I am used to *or *rhythym(strum) patterns. It's extremely helpful. 

And.......it doesn't change the pitch of the song.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Lola said:


> ...in YouTube you can cut it back to 50% speed with the options icon in the lower right hand corner!


Geee !!!
GREAT !!!
Many thanks !!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I got the amazing Slow downer. Big mistake because I never realized that YouTube had similar capabilities.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mawmow said:


> Geee !!!
> GREAT !!!
> Many thanks !!!


Your very welcome. Anything to help a fellow guitarist.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ve been trying out Cherub Rick by the Smashing Pumpkins. What a cool song and I love the wall of fuzz sound.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Oops ! 
YouTube option to cut speed does not work on my iPad, 
but works perfectly on my PC !


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Fingerstyle Dance of the Sugarplum Fairy


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

First Noel from Larry Carleton’s 355 Christmas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Here is one I am currently practicing...






Happy Xmas / J Lennon & Y Ono
from Fingerpicking Yuletides songbook (Tab in Drop D)
(Godin 5th Avenue, Dragon Skin 0,012 strings)


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I also have this one in the oven...
(same songbook, same Drop D tuning)

The Xmas Song





Fortunately, it has to be played slowly... see neck traveling !


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

almost got Smoke on the Water figured out, just four or five more lessons and some practice and I should have that opening riff nailed down


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> almost got Smoke on the Water figured out, just four or five more lessons and some practice and I should have that opening riff nailed down


That one took me forever.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> That one took me forever.


I'm glad I ain't the only one..


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> almost got Smoke on the Water figured out, just four or five more lessons and some practice and I should have that opening riff nailed down


Whatever you do don’t give up. The fate of civilization is in your hands.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

It helps if you call out the chords as you play them.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Whatever you do don’t give up. The fate of civilization is in your hands.


totally up for the task of saving civilization,., again


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Ok... after my Xmas run, I plan to get a look at DADGAD or give another try to alternate tuning Open D and or G +/- bottleneck... Will decide in two weeks... after boose effects and smoke fumes blow away.


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

[/QUOTE]

This really sounds great. I dig it. However, what is up with the guy head bobbing on the floor? They could have given him some spoons or something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

Zifnab said:


> .. what is up with the guy head bobbing on the floor?


Waiting for his dual solo.


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

@laristotle the dual solo is cool and all, but I think they should have given him spoons or....Cowbell! Every good song deserves some cowbell.


----------

